# Amazon jungle trips, Brazil.



## AlanMM (Oct 15, 2007)

Some pictures of a couple of trips i did in the amazon jungle last month.

Habitat, rio negro.






Cayman.






Piranha fishing.






Tree frog






Tarantula...





G]


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone has an idea of the ID of the tarantula below, let me know.






























Dipluridae sp.












A tarantula covered with some sort of fungus.


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 15, 2007)

Lynx spider?


















Little scolopendra sp.






Millipede sp.


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 15, 2007)

Praying mantis.


















Sand cricket.






Beetle.






Huge spider web, with communal spiders in it.






Detail:


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 15, 2007)

Gecko.






Cayman.






Little one.


















Tree frog:


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice pics! Thanks for posting those. 

The tarantula looks really interesting, like a blondi with vagans hair! Pretty shallow little burrow its using too...


----------



## beetleman (Oct 15, 2007)

:clap: yes!  beautiful pics!!


----------



## Bothrops (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice pics, man!

That tarantula looks really like a Megaphobema velvetosoma, but it couldn't be possible, because they are amazonian, but from Peru/Ecuador, not from Brazil as far as I know!


----------



## EDED (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics,

im jealous


i like that pic of that tarantula with fungus growing on top, looks like tree roots sprouting out.  awesome!


----------



## SRirish (Oct 15, 2007)

You got some nice pics there  I wish i could go on a trip like that 

as for the tarantula i wouldnt have an idea on what type it is. If I had to guess though i would say Lasiodora sp.(again that's just a somewhat unedjucated guess)


----------



## glamiswarrior (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing pictures!! That must have been a great trip! I wish I can go someday.


----------



## tarsier (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks,

I thought it kinda looks like Grammostola iheringi, just a guess of course.
Other things i heard were Lasiodora sp. or Acanthoscurria sp. but all the specimens weren't that big as these should grow...
Somewhere like 15 to 17cm.


----------



## Scourge (Oct 16, 2007)

Pamphobeteus sp. perhaps?

Mike


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 16, 2007)

hello. awesome awesome pictures


that centipede is a Geophilomorpha not Scolopendromorpha.  the easiest diagnostic is that it has more than 23 ambulatory legpairs.   that is one of the coolest looking geo's that i have ever seen or seen pictures of!  i would love to have it as a pet.  i just have a little (4"/10cm long and very narrow golden local California sp)


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 16, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> that centipede is a Geophilomorpha not Scolopendromorpha.  the easiest diagnostic is that it has more than 23 ambulatory legpairs.   that is one of the coolest looking geo's that i have ever seen or seen pictures of!  i would love to have it as a pet.  i just have a little (4"/10cm long and very narrow golden local California sp)


Does that also mean they are kind of a rare species? 

I guess it was something about 10 cm long. And catching those bug looking things on the pic. There's another one sitting in the upper right corner of the picture.

If you want a bigger picture, let me know, that one is heavily resized.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 16, 2007)

SeekneSs said:


> Does that also mean they are kind of a rare species?
> 
> I guess it was something about 10 cm long. And catching those bug looking things on the pic. There's another one sitting in the upper right corner of the picture.
> 
> If you want a bigger picture, let me know, that one is heavily resized.


i do not know very much at all about geophilomorpha 

i do know that one looks very interesting 

i would love a link to a bigger picture!


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!

The overall habitus of the theraphosid pictured brings _Megaphobema_ to my mind.

_Megaphobema_ has a much stronger presence in Brazil that current literature will indicate.  _Lasiodora lakoi_, described by Mello-Leitão in 1943, from Brazil is likely a _Megaphobema_.  And there is at least 1 more undescribed _Megaphobema_ from Brazil that's known.  

Eric


----------



## xenesthis (Oct 16, 2007)

*Pamphobeteus sp.*

I saw this species in the '98 and '99 imports from NE Peru. Only a handful came in. I keyed them out to be a Pamphobeteus sp. Not a Xenesthis and not a Megaphobema sp.

It might be a variation of P. nigricolor. It could be what Europeans have labeled Pamphobeteus sp. "backfire" and an undescribed Pamphobeteus sp. They were large, 6.5"-8", stocky and aggressive. They have a very long, bright red abdominal hairs.

Todd

*** Below are pics of the "backfires".


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Todd,



xenesthis said:


> I saw this species in the '98 and '99 imports from NE Peru. Only a handful came in. I keyed them out to be a Pamphobeteus sp. Not a Xenesthis and not a Megaphobema sp.


What about the pictures seen in this thread allows you to "key them out" to be a _Pamphobeteus_ ?  

I just would like to know what specific characters you're looking at.... especially since these spiders weren't found in "NE Peru".

Eric


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 17, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> i do not know very much at all about geophilomorpha
> 
> i do know that one looks very interesting
> 
> i would love a link to a bigger picture!


PM me your e-mail, I have no link for the big sized picture. It's about 3 to 4 MB.


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 17, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> What about the pictures seen in this thread allows you to "key them out" to be a _Pamphobeteus_ ?
> 
> I just would like to know what specific characters you're looking at.... especially since these spiders weren't found in "NE Peru".
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the info Todd and Eric,

As for the location, more specific, i found a "colony" on the crossing of the Rio Negro and the Amazon river.
This point of the amazon is somewhere around 1000 miles distance from the peruvian border.

The largest specimens i saw where about 6,5", didn't see larger ones. Maybe coincidense i didn't see the 8"-ers. 
But they do had very long red hairs on the abdomen.

Will a bigger/more detailed picture help?


----------



## lucanidae (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a Sericopelma to me, I know at least one species is well known from Brazil. The shape of the carapace is usually more elongate in Megaphobema and I tend to think the backwards arrow pattern is very conspicuous in Pamphos, even WC imports, and that one doesn't seem to show it at all. However, this is all arm waving on my part, an actual specimen and a scope are really necessary for a positive ID.


----------



## Steven.WK (Oct 18, 2007)

Awsome Pics! Did you see any Avics on your trip?

Did you take a tour or planned it out by yourself?


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 19, 2007)

Steven.WK said:


> Awsome Pics! Did you see any Avics on your trip?
> 
> Did you take a tour or planned it out by yourself?


I went to a jungle lodge at Rio negro and from there did some jungle trips with a local person who knows the place...

I didn't see Avics there, but i saw lots of Avics in Jungle trips a made in Venezuela. 

Here an example:






More pics of these are on my site.


----------

